# Trump towers: Chicago or Toronto?



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

krull said:


> Good come back. And I agree.


What comeback, he just basically repeated what I said but put Cicago where Toronto was and vice-versa.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Chicago's.

One of my favorite architectural features is metal blades on blue glass, it looks so sleek and classy.


----------



## Epi (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd have to say Chicago. The tower is much better (not a fan of the top pointy thing in the Toronto one) at the top, and also the bottom street part is much more grand.


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

Chicago is getting a better deal here, but I don't mind what we're getting. Lots of people dislike it though.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Canadian Chocho said:


> What comeback, he just basically repeated what I said but put Cicago where Toronto was and vice-versa.


Exactly.


----------



## caltrane74 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm from Toronto.

But I like Chicago's better. Its so tall and for sure has the more modern design.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1 (Nov 21, 2004)

although i love both of them, the one in Chicago is the better lookign one.


----------



## nitzomoe (Jun 29, 2005)

not a fan of either buildings, so many examples of similar architecture, though if I had to choose I'd say chicago because of the nice curves.


----------



## chromebowler (Dec 8, 2005)

I like the Chicago Trump body because of the setbacks set at heights to match surrounding landmarks. However, I think the Toronto Trump has a nicer design at the top. I'd like to see more renderings of both side by side...


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

krull said:


> Exactly.


Mhm..:runaway:


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Trump Toronto is a solid design. The top could be better, but besides that, it's pretty nice...

...but, Trump Chicago is already under construction. It's some twenty floors up, and its already looking magnificent. This one is going to be an absolute gem.


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm going to go with neither. Trump Chicago is much more massive, has the more "scenic" location, and has the better height. Trump Chicago doesn't really end though all that hot at the top. The body is nice, but it's like they suddenly hit the maxiumum height and decided to still a pole up there. Trump Toronto is more connected to the financial center (from what I remember on my trip to Chicago, though TO's financial center has always been more focused at one pount), has the better roof ending, and will have the biggest impact on the city (tho that's likely a bias opinion). But honestly, both are really high in my books. They'll both be huge benefits to their respective cities but don't seem like landmarks to me. Actually, none of Trump's stuff seem like landmarks to me except his casinos.


----------



## mudvayneimn (Dec 8, 2006)

I prefer the Toronto...I don't know why I like it more.


----------



## J.P.V (Dec 10, 2006)

Toronto's version suits the skyline and the buildings around it, very nice building, but the Chicago version has an excellent location on the river and overlooking Lake Michigan. Also Chicago's tower is more interesting than the Toronto version.


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

I love the sleek design of Toronto's, which complements the skyline very well.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

I find Toronto's design is nicer and fits better with the area but then chicago's is taller and has a better location AND is already under construction. Damn this is hard, i will go with Chicago. 

btw for the people saying these are the best trump designs, go check out what trump has in store for Dubai. purely breathtaking.


----------



## sl64 (May 1, 2006)

I like Chicago's better. It almost looks like a curvy, modernised interpretation of the Sears Tower from some angles. I'm not as big a fan of the standard reflective blue glass, but it's still better than what we're getting in Toronto. Also, the Chicago tower is located in a better place to show off its height, whereas the Toronto tower will be wedged directly between the city's two tallest existing 'scrapers and across the street from a 700 foot tower. 

I would love to see Trump Toronto built, even in its current state, because no one else would build so tall on such a small parcel of land and so it's our only chance to get a 1000+ footer built there. However, I wouldn't mind terribly if it were delayed just long enough to necessitate a redesign.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

If anything, I'd choose Chicago's over Toronto's, but I have problems with both.

I've been critical with Trump Toronto since day one. There's so much wrong with it, I have to do it point-form:

1. It's a bona-fide fashion crime. Think about it.... from looking at the rendering, one might think that it's a new tower that incorporates the facade of an existing building (which is, by itself, a questionable practice). It's not; the site is currently a parking lot. It's 'faux facadism' for god's sake.

2. The transition from opaque to glass seems haphazard.

3. The site is simply too small for such a large building. All of Toronto's tallest towers are buffered with a combination of podiums, plazas, and smaller buildings that anchor a complex. There is no room here for any of this, and I doubt that this building can contribute to Toronto's existing PATH system. Planning-wise, it doesn't fit in it's context.

4. What's with the massing? It's backwards. Usually buildings taper away from the street, not towards it. This could be an intruiging idea, but I don't think it works here.

5. Toronto's skyline is predominately modern. This is going to stick out like a sore thumb. The city needs to look forward and stick to it's modernist strengths, and this POS will look akward with such company. As an example of whats good for Toronto, refer to the below rendering of Shangri-la, a proposed hotel a few blocks from Trump. Or even Libeskinds proposal for the Hummingbird centre. Look forward, not backward.

6. The location is as prime as real-estate can get in Toronto, so in that sense it's appropriate. However, being sandwiched in between Toronto's tallest buildings, it will contribute almost nothing to the skyline, despite it's height. In fact, I'm pretty sure it won't be visible from the lake.

I sincerely hope that Trump Toronto doesn't get built, and I'm guessing that it won't. 

As for Trump Chicago, I like it better simply because it's modern, though I share the common sentiment here that the top needs refinement. I particularly like the horizontal banding.

_Shangri-La, Toronto_


----------



## prelude91 (Oct 30, 2006)

I love both towers...slightly more intrigued with TT Chicago.




algonquin said:


> I sincerely hope that Trump Toronto doesn't get built, and I'm guessing that it won't. [/QUOTE]
> 
> We will take it if you dont want it :)


----------



## Miso (Dec 23, 2006)

I prefe the one of Chicago!, they are very similar in design.... extremely similar... like sears tower, jajajajjaja. :lol: 

But Chicago has more relation with the city by using th public domain of the square....


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

i don't get why everyone is falling over themselves over these two. yah they're tall, but they are both good looking at best, not great or amazing. that said chicago's is better because it is more interesting. toronto's looks like a waste - it's too short for its location and that thing on top is ridiculous.


----------



## helmutca (Aug 16, 2006)

Chicago, yes sir


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Overall, I prefer Trump Tower Chicago. I like its design and height. But I think Trump Tower Toronto better interacts with the street.


----------



## SNT1 (May 15, 2006)

Chicago wins for me, based on location, sleeker facade, and height.

I would put Toronto a close third (to Trump NO)


----------



## Absolut355 (Mar 7, 2006)

Chitown hands down.

No offense to Toronto's, I like it too. Chicago's just does it for me.


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Chicago!!!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2006)

Trump Tower in Chicago is prettier, but a Trump Tower is being built in Panama City, Panama that will be the prettiest of all.


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

with all do respect to does who like the Toronto trump tower but the one in Chicago looks a little better thandoes the one in Toronto


----------



## trvlr70 (Nov 20, 2006)

There is really no competition. Even a novice skyscraper enthusiast can determine that Chicago's tower is superior by a mile. It is streamlined, unique, iconic and sleek. Toronto's tower is quite underwhelming in my opinion.


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

Crispy said:


> Trump Tower in Chicago is prettier, but a Trump Tower is being built in Panama City, Panama that will be the prettiest of all.











Trump Tower Panama

Personally, my favorite one is the Toronto one.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

^^ That looks beyond fugly!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I like Chicago's more. The colour of the building is more attractive to me, and I find the shade of green in Toronto's too reminiscent of the first CityPlace condos.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Toronto's Trump has got a character to it and I really like it.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

to bad Trump Toronto is not in the greatest of all locations. It has three bank towers a 1000 footer, 900 footer and a 700 footer on three sides of it. 

plus it not in a place of a lot of retail. If it were midtown (yorkville) it would likely be rising in the sky by now. However it seems very likely and almost certain it will get built.


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

They are both cool but I like Toronto a wee bit more for no real reason at all.


----------



## b13 (Jan 14, 2007)

I think Chicago's Trump is more modern but Toronto's is more classy and will fit with that area nicely. Not to mention the bay-adelaide tower which will be rising the same time as trump. That corner will look SO different in a couple of years.
I like Toronto's more!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Both are ambitious and solid overall, but Chicago's is being built right now, and it's coming around pretty nicely.

Toronto's seem to blend in better with the other towers though.


----------



## qwazy (Dec 26, 2006)

TORONTO


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Both!


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

Chicago trump tower is way better then toronto's trump tower


----------

